# College Football



## mame (Nov 17, 2011)

Any college football fans on RIU? I'm an Oregon fan - yes, I'm a homer.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 17, 2011)

lsu is the team to beat...i said it 2 months ago and i say it again now..nobody can beat lsu this year..nobody...but i would like to see the ducks get a shot..fuck bama, they had their shot at home against lsu


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> lsu is the team to beat...i said it 2 months ago and i say it again now..nobody can beat lsu this year..nobody...but i would like to see the ducks get a shot..fuck bama, they had their shot at home against lsu


I think there should be a playoff system, a make-shift one for now with the top 8 teams being seeded...like the NFL.


----------



## mame (Nov 17, 2011)

College football will probably end up with a plus-1 for the championship so they can preserve bowl games. It'd be 1 v 4, 2 v 3 and then the winner of each game plays for the championship. With today's BCS rankings that'd be LSU v Oregon and Ok state v Bama... Ideally you'd want a true 8,12, or 16 team playoff but the BCS goons want their money and the schools dont want a deep postseason, seems a plus-1 would fit just fine.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 18, 2011)

mame said:


> College football will probably end up with a plus-1 for the championship so they can preserve bowl games. It'd be 1 v 4, 2 v 3 and then the winner of each game plays for the championship. With today's BCS rankings that'd be LSU v Oregon and Ok state v Bama... Ideally you'd want a true 8,12, or 16 team playoff but the BCS goons want their money and the schools dont want a deep postseason, seems a plus-1 would fit just fine.


This would work just fine, and having the top 4 play is easily accomplished using the current bowl system. Some would say it would make the remainder of the bowl games meaningless, but the reality is they already are. I agree, it's the University Presidents and boards dragging their old-school feet on this. Quite frankly, I have not a clue as to why b/c the March tourney is a huge $$ maker. Having the top 16 teams square off NFL style would equal 4 games for the eventual 2 semi-finalists. With academics and the holidays, that might be a bit much considering players are "supposed" to be there for an education. Of course, the minute they started discussing the possibility of paying players a stipend the notion of an education went out the window.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2011)

We love college football, only time of the year we have a house divided 

Sunnyboy^^^


Mrs Sunnyboy^^^


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 18, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> We love college football, only time of the year we have a house divided
> View attachment 1893997
> Sunnyboy^^^
> 
> ...


I've been a Nole fan since 1984. I also found Florida to be full of fair-weathered fans...until it comes to NCAA and this rivalry in particular. I HATE the Gators with a passion. The FSU/UF rivarly is one of those personal ones for some reason. Spurrier used to annoy the shit out me....lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

stay away from psu... i hope paterno goes to prison as well, fucking pieces of poop... 

anyways, LSU and okie state are gonna run the tables, but im a longhorns fan forever...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

mame said:


> Any college football fans on RIU? I'm an Oregon fan - yes, I'm a homer.


I'm a Oregon fan too, from just this year! lol my cousin is on the team redshirting this year. can't wait till next season!!! other than that, I'm a university of hawai'i fan


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've been a Nole fan since 1984. I also found Florida to be full of fair-weathered fans...until it comes to NCAA and this rivalry in particular. I HATE the Gators with a passion. The FSU/UF rivarly is one of those personal ones for some reason. Spurrier used to annoy the shit out me....lol


That was my freshman year 

Spurrier still annoys the shit out of me LOL


----------



## mame (Nov 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> stay away from psu... i hope paterno goes to prison as well, fucking pieces of poop...
> 
> anyways, LSU and okie state are gonna run the tables, but im a longhorns fan forever...


 I'm rooting for ok state to lose to oklahoma....

Rematch! Oregon - LSU.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 18, 2011)

Go huskies! Joe Montana's son nick is making his first start this weekend.


----------



## mame (Nov 18, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Go huskies! Joe Montana's son nick is making his first start this weekend.


 Screw the Huskies lol! But Montana looks like he's got an arm, not good enough to take Price's spot(kids a beast) but the future looks good for you guys IMO... Which is good, because I'm starting to get bored watching the Ducks win by 20 every game (Oregon won 7 of last 8 meetings between them by at least 20 points and the last meeting by 17  )


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 18, 2011)

mame said:


> Screw the Huskies lol! But Montana looks like he's got an arm, not good enough to take Price's spot(kids a beast) but the future looks good for you guys IMO... Which is good, because I'm starting to get bored watching the Ducks win by 20 every game (Oregon won 7 of last 8 meetings between them by at least 20 points and the last meeting by 17  )


Yayaya I'm fully aware of the losing record we have over the last decade with you guys. But you I like where we are headed. Price is a beast for sure, too bad about his knees though. It's cool how Sark took over an 0/12 team then takes us to back to back bowl games. The future looks good for the recruiting class too. So I'm excited.

Ps I really doubt you are bored of winning by twenty. That's crazy talk from a fan!


----------



## mame (Nov 18, 2011)

> Ps I really doubt you are bored of winning by twenty. That's crazy talk from a fan


I'd rather see competitive games, and I'd rather see a strong PAC12... only helps those at the top when the conference is more prestigous IMO (see: SEC).


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 18, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> lsu is the team to beat...i said it 2 months ago and i say it again now..nobody can beat lsu this year..nobody...but i would like to see the ducks get a shot..fuck bama, they had their shot at home against lsu


That game already happened
LSU 40 - Oregon 27

But to be honest, I'd love to see a rematch


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 18, 2011)

mame said:


> I'm rooting for ok state to lose to oklahoma....
> 
> Rematch! Oregon - LSU.


Totally agree bro. I'm a NC State fan myself. But I think the Ducks have VASTLY improved since that Tiger beating. Would love to see a rematch.
I'm rooting for a matchup between Boise St. and Bama at the end of the season. Only because I wante the Boise St fans to shut the fuck up, because Bama will DESTROY THEM.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 19, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> That game already happened
> LSU 40 - Oregon 27
> 
> But to be honest, I'd love to see a rematch





that was at lsu...on a neutral field it may play out differently...but i doubt it...i think lsu is unbeatable this year..bama had a shot in bama when lsu had quite a few players suspended and still won a tough road game....only 2 teams that have any chance at beating lsu is ok state or oregon


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, some great upsets today. Sucks if you're on the losing end but a great day for college football.


----------



## rootsorganic (Nov 20, 2011)

Roll Tide LSU will go down in the BCS chamionship


----------



## mame (Nov 21, 2011)

QQ for my Ducks! 

I was at the game, near the USC band shit talking USC fans all night, but the matchup that scared me (and most people) the most - USC's NFL bound recivers+Barkley vs. FRESHMAN corners - combined with costly mistakes (two red zone fumbles and a blocked punt, DAT's TD catch that was slightly out of bounds, etc) proved too much for this young Ducks team to overcome. Oh well, as long as the Ducks take care of business it'll be Roses (which was pretty likely anyway).

I'll be rooting for LSU to take it all, if only because they're the only team that looks like a national title contender (and because I'm not rooting for a team that didn't even win it's own division/conference.. I'm looking at you Bama).


----------



## LJ6 (Nov 21, 2011)

its all about bucky badger. even though they lost a few games they shouldnt have. but consistantly in the top 10 is sweet.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 21, 2011)

how in the fuck did arkansas get to 3 tho? dont matter they're gonna go down in rank after they come to death valley.


----------



## mame (Nov 22, 2011)

The BCS ranking system is just retarded IMO. The dudes over at Smartfootball.com use what's called the Simple Rating System, which is a bit closer to the system oddsmakers in vegas use to determine spreads and team strength, etc.

Here's the SRS top 10:

Rk Team Conf G MOV SOS SRS Rec
1. LSU SEC 11 24.4 40.5 64.8 11-0
2. Alabama SEC 11 23.0 41.4 64.4 10-1
3. Oklahoma St B12 11 20.0 43.8 63.7 10-1
4. Oklahoma B12 10 17.8 44.9 62.7 8-2
5. Oregon P12 11 18.5 42.7 61.2 9-2
6. Stanford P12 11 20.0 39.5 59.5 10-1
7. Wisconsin B10 11 22.5 35.9 58.3 9-2
8. Boise St MWC 10 19.9 37.8 57.7 9-1
9. Michigan B10 11 16.0 40.6 56.6 9-2
10. Texas A&M B12 11 9.4 45.5 54.9 6-5

The BCS is just flawed on so many levels it's not even funny... Scrap the system completely IMO.


----------



## mike357 (Nov 22, 2011)

you fellas don't dismiss arkansas, lsu may get spanked. arkansas is awesome


----------



## crackbaby (Nov 22, 2011)

The SEC rules college football!!!!!! Too bad I went to MSU.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Go noles >>>-->


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 26, 2011)

mike357 said:


> you fellas don't dismiss arkansas, lsu may get spanked. arkansas is awesome


thats what i heard before the game...look at the outcome lol. i wanna know who they're gonna put at 2 or if bama is gonna stay there and we gotta go to work on them in the dome


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oregon is going to murder UCLA like the Trojans did. That game is gonna be ugly.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2011)

mike357 said:


> you fellas don't dismiss arkansas, lsu may get spanked. arkansas is awesome



even when arkansas was up 14-0 i said to my friends that lsu would still win easy..lsu is too damn good for any team in the country


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 2, 2011)

LJ6 said:


> its all about bucky badger. even though they lost a few games they shouldnt have. but consistantly in the top 10 is sweet.


Victory for MSU tomorrow


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 2, 2011)

and here comes the same shit they was sayin bout arkansas with this sec championship. georgias bout to feel that hurt


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 3, 2011)

and if you look at who we played and the margins that we beat them by to uga...its nowhere near close lol


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

title game will be epic, starting to party now for that game haha!


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> and if you look at who we played and the margins that we beat them by to uga...its nowhere near close lol


 must be nice to be up in the 504 right about now huh? congrats brother. gotta quite a few close homies from Slidell


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 9, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> must be nice to be up in the 504 right about now huh? congrats brother. gotta quite a few close homies from Slidell


dude i hope i can get me some tickets to this nc new orleans gonna be live before that game sadly tho i too live in fuck ass slidell lol


----------



## mame (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that the BCS bowl games are near, who you guys rooting for? And what are your predictions?

I know for sure I'm watching the Fiesta and Rose bowls and I'll probably end up watching the title game even though it's an all SEC affair (which should NEVER have happened... Oklahoma state deserved the bid over BAMA IMO). I would like to see Oregon win, and I think they will by 7-10 points. In the Fiesta I'd like to see Stanford win, but I feel like OSU has the better team and they'll probably win. In the title game, I'm rooting against Alabama solely because they shouldn't even be in the game but I'm not really willing to predict a winner... Although the winner will have 13-17 points and the loser will probably have 6-10. I can see a TD or two in the rematch, but not much more production overall.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2011)

bama and lsu are the two best teams in the country...lsu beat bama 17-14
oregon beats badgers 34-20


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 31, 2011)

BCS title game is a joke, we're getting leftovers again b/c they still refuse to implement any type of playoff system. Should the Tide win by a small margin, we once again have no champion.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> bama and lsu are the two best teams in the country...lsu beat bama 17-14
> oregon beats badgers 34-20


I concurr with your picks. Next year, USC. Watch out OP!


----------



## mame (Dec 31, 2011)

> Next year, USC. Watch out OP!


Not gonna happen. Oregon is 2-1 against USC the last three years, the starter talent is similer overall but Oregon is and will remain the deeper team for the next few years at least. 

I was actually at that USC game this year, and the CB's played terrible. compounding the CB play was injuries by a couple of our sack leaders - Stuckey and Dion Jordan... and Gildon, our only upperclassman at CB was out (and may be out for the RB, idk yet). Remember DAT's TD that he barely stepped out of bounds on and it was called back? What happened next? LMJ fumbled inside the 5... Remember that blocked punt? I'm not trying to really make excuses for that game, as much as I am saying it was a fluke. Oregon played a bad game that night, and USC deserved to win - but dont expect victory over Oregon to become commonplace... Especially with Lame Kiffen at the helm.


----------



## jeeba (Dec 31, 2011)

Kill The Badgers please Oregon,And totally crush their punter into the field and trample him,a couple times.Thank You.Go State!Lets go State!Alabama over Lsu 6 pts.,Uof M over V.T 14.,Bull dogs and Spartans I wont comment on due to superstition.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

mame said:


> Not gonna happen. Oregon is 2-1 against USC the last three years, the starter talent is similer overall but Oregon is and will remain the deeper team for the next few years at least. I was actually at that USC game this year, and the CB's played terrible. compounding the CB play was injuries by a couple of our sack leaders - Stuckey and Dion Jordan... Remember DAT's TD that he barely stepped out of bounds on and it was called back? What happened next? LMJ fumbled inside the 5... Remember that blocked punt? I'm not trying to really make excuses for that game, as much as I am saying it was a fluke. Oregon played a bad game that night, and USC deserved to win - but dont expect victory over Oregon to become commonplace... Especially with Lame Kiffen at the helm.


That was an awesome game, regardless of who won.LOL, JK. Right on man, did you catch the Baylor vs. Washington game? Pretty amazing game.
[video=youtube;crXHKP6JfB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crXHKP6JfB4[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Jan 2, 2012)

Michigan State Vs georgia was a awesome game and a hard earned victory for the Spartans.1 word defense!


----------



## mame (Jan 3, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Michigan State Vs georgia was a awesome game and a hard earned victory for the Spartans.1 word defense!


For sure, I was glad to see them win.

Go Ducks! Rose Bowl Champs!


----------



## heyYousGuys (Jan 3, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Michigan State Vs georgia was a awesome game and a hard earned victory for the Spartans.1 word defense!


LOL. It took 3 ot's to beat a 5th Rate SEC team. Big Ten fucking sucks.

EDIT: or maybe the SEC is just that good.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 3, 2012)

heyYousGuys said:


> LOL. It took 3 ot's to beat a 5th Rate SEC team. Big Ten fucking sucks.
> 
> EDIT: or maybe the SEC is just that good.


Sorry we dont pay our atheletes.After that bowl win will be getting some recruits from down there.Spartans won thats what matters to me.They put up a W for the big ten also.The SEC is awesome.But for you to come in here and shit on a whole conference of ballplayers just makes you a asshole.Every player in the big ten could prolly drag your sorry ass up and down the field.You fucking troll.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Jan 3, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Sorry we dont pay our atheletes.After that bowl win will be getting some recruits from down there.Spartans won thats what matters to me.They put up a W for the big ten also.The SEC is awesome.But for you to come in here and shit on a whole conference of ballplayers just makes you a asshole.Every player in the big ten could prolly drag your sorry ass up and down the field.You fucking troll.



Lighten up man. Holy shit, I'm a fan. No need to call me a troll. I am sorry, but football fans talk shit. If you can't take it without getting mad, then move along bro. 

I have nothing but respect for the athletes in EVERY conference, RIGHT ON DOWN TO DIVISION III. You don't know me. But don't worry, the next time I wanna have a little fun, I won't fucking bother you. Shit, I don't even like a team in the SEC.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 3, 2012)

heyYousGuys said:


> Lighten up man. Holy shit, I'm a fan. No need to call me a troll. I am sorry, but football fans talk shit. If you can't take it without getting mad, then move along bro.
> 
> I have nothing but respect for the athletes in EVERY conference, RIGHT ON DOWN TO DIVISION III. You don't know me. But don't worry, the next time I wanna have a little fun, I won't fucking bother you. Shit, I don't even like a team in the SEC.


I was having fun.But your right Big ten sux I mean MSu pays their offensive coordinator about 52,000 a year.Not like those BRAND teams.We did good and Ill defend our boys.They play with heart.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Jan 3, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I was having fun.But your right Big ten sux I mean MSu pays their offensive coordinator about 52,000 a year.Not like those BRAND teams.We did good and Ill defend our boys.They play with heart.


It's all money anymore. It's why I stopped watching pro ball. Spartan basketball is my shit next to North Carolina State. I am bitter that Russel Wilson left to go QB for Wisconsin. That's where my hate is stemming for the Big Ten, though it's unfounded. I love watching Michigan State play ACC teams. You motherfuckers give us a game every time. Now I'm mixing basketball with my football. I am drunk watching the Sugar Bowl. My apologies.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh no biggie dude never appologize for keeping it real.


----------



## Venomhawk (Jan 5, 2012)

So what about that lovely game last night (if you are a Mountaineer fan  )? I love it when people think we are the underdog and we come out and just put a hurtin on the team predicted to win!


----------

